# wonderful new book - The Species Seekers



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

The Species Seekers » About The Species Seekers

Really well written and enjoyable!

You can read a few excerpts here:
http://books.wwnorton.com/books/detail-inside.aspx?ID=17194&CTYPE=G


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Damn those excerpts!!! I didnt get to finish all 464 pages!!!!! I need to get this book!!!!!

I am definitely ordering this book


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the Christmas shopping help. I ordered it for my retired National Park Service Dad, he is hard to shop for but this should work! 

Sally


----------

